# How To: Move from Wordpress to Blogger



## ritesh.techie (Aug 11, 2009)

*wordpress2blogger.appspot.com/wp2b.png

WordPress though is a good platform for starting a new blog but it limits its user to avail facilities like using JavaScript and Ad sense, which are only available to premium blogger.

Have you ever wanted to move your WordPress blogs over to Blogger? But didn't find how to do that, and left the idea there

But now you can successfully transfer all your posts and comment from your WordPress blog to Blogger blog in just 3 simple steps.


Go to your WordPress account > Dashboard > Tools (Left hand side sidebar at bottom) > Export > Now click on Download Export File button. Save the downloaded file at desktop or any other location.
Now go to *WordPress2Blogger* site > Click on Choose file button > Browse to that saved document and click Convert. Now save the converted file at your local machine.
Open your Blogger Blog where you want to move all posts > Dashboard > Settings > Blog Tools > Click on Import blog and browse to the location of converted file and import it.


Similarly for those who want to move from Blogger to Wordpress

*blogger2wordpress.appspot.com/b2wp.png


Just sing in to blogger whose posts and comment you want to move to Wordpress.
Now go to your WordPress account where you want to move all posts > Dashboard > Tools (Left hand side sidebar at bottom) > Import > Click on Blogger > Click on Authorize button > Click on Grant Access button > Now you will be able to see you blogger blog url and title name just click the Import button and you are done!

*Some other links*

livejournal2blogger
movabletype2blogger

Now heere is a Software utility that can transfer any type of blog either wordpress, blogger, livejournal to any other type. Download Blog2Blog (2.5.0.0 updated March 9, 2009) This utility is provided to you via Linux Lore read complete Blog2Blog manual here


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2009)

Great one! TFS


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2009)

Does it also import Post dates or will the new blog have the new post date(the date when you move the blog)?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2009)

to move from blogger to WP, you can set the Dashboard of WP to automatically import tags, posts, comments, pages etc. by just providing the blogger url


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2009)

^^ That's nice. Little handy and short tip


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2009)

@topgear 
Thanks, it's a little known feature, generally used for taking backups.

@krow
From Blogger-to-WP? Then yes, it imports absolutely everything. It even assigns all posts to the author you decide. eg. Suppose your ID in Blogger.com was made as "xyz" and your ID on WP is "abc", when importing, WP will ask whether you want to change all post authors to "abc"


----------

